# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected General >  D2R WIndows 7 Hack / Mod

## KingYoshi9

Does anyone know of any working D2R Windows 7 mods/hacks?

There are alot of people still on Windows 7 that can't upgrade to 10 because their processor isn't supported. 
(Something that alot of people seem to forget about.)


Does anyone know of any mods/hacks that would allow those of us stuck in this shitty situation to run D2R?

----------


## celticfrost23

Buy a new cpu shit is dirt cheap.

----------


## KingYoshi9

I would need to buy a completely new motherboard...
Not as simple as that...

And please dont talk about $$$.

I didnt come here to talk about win7 vs 10.
I was hoping for a solution, for a few of my friends that cannot buy a new computer.

(I personally am in the process of saving up for one but dont have the money yet.)

I know that in China about 50-70% of computers still run on WIndows 7.

I know there is a hack/mod hat Ukrainians/Russians/Chinese are curently using to run D2R on Windows 7 and was hoping someone had some info on it.

----------


## eSko

How to Play Diablo 2 Resurrected on Windows 7 – QMGames
haven't tried this myself, but looks legit.

----------

